# Made new handles for the compound and cross-slide of mini lathe.



## jdsantiagojr (Feb 7, 2021)

I made some knurled handles for my 7x14 lathe using half inch 12L14. Initial plan was to make a bushing but instead made a small spacer and dropped in with M4 screw. The handles turn freely and don't fall off any more .


----------



## Ken226 (Feb 7, 2021)

Very nice work.   The knurls look very good.  I'm guessing a straddle or scissor tool?


----------



## jdsantiagojr (Feb 8, 2021)

Used a OXA #10 quick change knurling tool purchased from amazon.


----------



## jdsantiagojr (Feb 8, 2021)

Ken226 said:


> Very nice work.   The knurls look very good.  I'm guessing a straddle or scissor tool?


I ran a few passes with a OXA #10 quick change knurling tool purchased from amazon. I don't think I will use it again and already looking at maybe getting a clamp knurling tool in the future.


----------



## Ken226 (Feb 8, 2021)

I rebuilt a set of cheap India made scissor type knurling tools.  I turned pivot axles  from shoulder screws, made new wheel axles from hardened tool steel drill rod and replaced the knurl wheels with with new US made wheels. 

After using it for the first time,  I dropped my china bump knurling tool in the trash can.  

My lathe is a 13x40. I imagine that on a 7x14, the difference would be even more significant.

The knurling wheels on my chinese bxa bump knurling too had so much runout that a could see my whole compound rest flext in rythm to the spindle rotation.


----------



## jdsantiagojr (Feb 8, 2021)

Ken226 said:


> I rebuilt a set of cheap India made scissor type knurling tools.  I turned pivot axles  from shoulder screws, made new wheel axles from hardened tool steel drill rod and replaced the knurl wheels with with new US made wheels.
> 
> After using it for the first time,  I dropped my china bump knurling tool in the trash can.
> 
> ...


I would really like to see some pictures of your knurling tool.

Yeah. I tightened the compound before running but could see it flexing/moving as you mentioned.  It worked okay for this project but won't use it again.


----------



## Ken226 (Feb 8, 2021)

jdsantiagojr said:


> I would really like to see some pictures of your knurling tool.
> 
> Yeah. I tightened the compound before running but could see it flexing/moving as you mentioned.  It worked okay for this project but won't use it again.



They came as a set on ebay.  One tool for parts up to 2", and nother for parts up to 4".

The knurls are accu track and Reed.  They have so little runout that I can't measure it.














They looked horrible from the factory.  I sanded them flat on my belt sander, blasted the. With 120 grit al-ox and refinished then in Cobalt' H series cerakote.  The tools I mean; the knurl wheels are great.


----------

